# A Photo Journal



## DancingGirl808 (Feb 27, 2015)

I got a baby betta from Petco on 2/26/15 (don't be mad, it was a gift!), and he's been doing really well and growing really fast, so I wanted to create a photo journal to keep track of his growth! I just love him, he's so happy and adorable. I can't wait to see how his colors and fins turn out!! 

I've named him Loki because he's green, and he obviously wants to be King of everything. 

So here are some pics from his first day home in his store cup!


----------



## DancingGirl808 (Feb 27, 2015)

And here are some pics after one day in his tank! Lilnaugrim said that he might end up being a black orchid or a turqoise - I am really hoping for black orchid!!


----------



## DancingGirl808 (Feb 27, 2015)

Here are some photos of him on 3/1:


----------



## DancingGirl808 (Feb 27, 2015)

And here are some photos of him from today, 3/4

(P.S.) He doesn't actually eat food that big, but I had to put a piece in his tank to give hime something to look at so he would hold still for pics!!


----------



## Aqua Aurora (Oct 4, 2013)

Wow he's coloring up quick! Loo coward to seeing 'em grow.


----------



## DancingGirl808 (Feb 27, 2015)

Thanks, Aqua Aurora!

Here are Loki's photos from this evening!










A nice shot showing caudal fin detail :3









Aaaaand BABY FLARE!!


----------



## JHatchett (Aug 24, 2014)

What an adorable baby! Nice find!


----------



## Axeria (Feb 6, 2015)

Wow he is stunning! Subbing on this for sure


----------



## DancingGirl808 (Feb 27, 2015)

Thanks guys! Do you think he's a black orchid? What's the difference between black orchid and black lace?

Omg it seems like he already looks different since yesterday! Or maybe I just stare at him too much lol! I seriously think he looks bigger than yesterday, though! #thatfishcray


----------



## SplashyBetta (Jul 28, 2014)

Wow, he's growing like a weed! Gorgeous baby <3


----------



## Axeria (Feb 6, 2015)

Deffo looks like he has grown! Lovely! ^_^


----------



## Aqua Aurora (Oct 4, 2013)

Enjoying the frequent updates seeing his grow so much already ^^
When I got Aristocoles he wasn't a betta baby but he wasn't sexually mature yet (small enough that among the other males I thought he was an adult female (EE so pectorals hid his (eggless) underside)). Was fun watching his fins grow, get some minor color change, and learn how to flare.


----------



## DancingGirl808 (Feb 27, 2015)

Thanks everyone! I'm really enjoying seeing him change every day. It's really incredible to see how fast he's growing. I feel like he's growing TOO fast! Hardly any baby time for me at all!

This morning when I checked on him he surprised me with some baby bubbles!!! Ahhh so cute!


----------



## DaytonBetta (Feb 4, 2014)

He is really cute! I look forward to seeing his growth.


----------



## DancingGirl808 (Feb 27, 2015)

Thanks DaytonBetta! 

So, I have tons of photos to post from today 3/8!!! 

I got a much larger bubble nest today! They always seem to do that on water change days, don't they?? lol










It kind of looks like one of his caudal fin rays isn't growing as quickly as the others.  Hopefully it will catch up soon!



























And here's one with LED light just for fun! :lol:


----------



## DancingGirl808 (Feb 27, 2015)

Holy bubble nest! Found it when I came home today!! :3

I guess this means he's a little adult now?


----------



## Axeria (Feb 6, 2015)

What a gorgeous boy! Cant wait to see him grow out  And congrats on the bubblenest


----------



## DancingGirl808 (Feb 27, 2015)

Here are some pics from yesterday, 3/10. He was being extremely hyper and after a 10 minute photo sesh, these were the best I got. He's a fast little bugger! Sorry that the pics are a little out of focus, too. >.<

I'm kind of not really happy with his name "Loki" anymore... I want to change it but I don't have any good ideas. Ugh. I'm definitely open to suggestions! He's turning into such a pretty little guy! I think he might actually make Super Delta!


----------



## Aqua Aurora (Oct 4, 2013)

Nova

gem stone based names (from his colors)
Azurite (Azur)
Malachite (Malachi)
Onyx

Quill or WhiteOut for his white tipped pelvic fins

That's all I can think of for name suggestions right now sorry ^^''


----------



## Axeria (Feb 6, 2015)

I like the name Azure  He has really pretty blue on him so it fits ^_^


----------



## DancingGirl808 (Feb 27, 2015)

Thanks guys! I just can't seem to settle on a name for this guy. I kind of want to give up and cal him Gary lol! 

Here are a couple of pics of him from yesterday. I only have a phone to take pics, and he just moves too fast to get a nice focus! I also don't think he's changing very rapidly anymore. He looks pretty much the same. Might move to weekly photo updates since the changes aren't very drastic anymore.


----------



## Axeria (Feb 6, 2015)

Gary is a good name I think  Sometimes I can have a really hard time finding a name for my animals, then suddenly it just pops in my head and I know its the right one on the feeling I get when it happens


----------



## DancingGirl808 (Feb 27, 2015)

Lol! It's so embarrassing, but the name Gary would be after Spongebob Squarepants' pet snail Gary! LOL!


----------



## Axeria (Feb 6, 2015)

Haha thats awsome!


----------



## DancingGirl808 (Feb 27, 2015)

Haven't posted for a while because little fishy isn't growing very fast anymore. But he's definitely still growing! I've been calling him Megatron lately because I totally thought I remembered Megatron being a black/smoke and blue color, but upon Googling images of Megatron, I think he's just the dark steel color. Oh well. I kind of like Megatron for this little guy. He always aggressively attacks his food, so I guess it works? Lol.

He still won't hold still for me to take quality pics. He was being quite a brat this morning, but here are the best two I got! 

Semi-flare









He loves sitting on his leaf hammock!And this one shows his caudal fin detail pretty clearly


----------



## DancingGirl808 (Feb 27, 2015)

It's been a little while since I've posted any pics of this little guy! He really isn't changing very quickly anymore, but here are some pics from 3/23:


Here's an almost flare. It shows off his colors pretty well, I think!











And here's a fairly blurry full flare. Sorry for the poor poor quality. He's just so fast. I do think he's a super delta tail, though! :-D


----------



## Axeria (Feb 6, 2015)

Wow! He is just gorgeous! And what a change since you first got him


----------

